# Como conectar una mezclador a la PC?



## el_audio (Abr 25, 2007)

hola... primero que todo.... no se si esta correcto el post en este lugar... en fin... mi duda es como conecto el mixer con la pc?? ... aca esta la imagen de la parte de atras     http://www.deremate.com.ar/user/images/imgextra/1597/15976118_4.JPG ..... que cables necesito.???? desde ya muchas gracias y espero sus respuestas lo antes posible.............. fede!!!


p/d: la marca del mixer es SANKEY a lo mejor ayuda


----------



## dogon (Abr 25, 2007)

holas.
es muy facil
compra un cable de niniplug a RCA

entonces...conectas los RCA en la mixer y el niniplug en la in de tu pc
el in de la PC puede ser microfono


----------



## el_audio (May 4, 2007)

ok... muchas gracias... ahh.. una cosa mas... puedo usar la mixer junto con el virtual dj??


----------



## Dano (May 4, 2007)

Claro que se puede y te aconsejo usar el Traktor DJ. Solo que tu tarjeta se debe de poder configurar en 5.1 o 7.1.

Saludos


----------

